# Quirk for IOSafe Solo 1.5tb?



## hedwards (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got the feeling that this is going to require a quirk, I'm just really not sure how to go about this. I'm attaching the complete dmesg, but I think this is the relevant bit. After some transfers I get the following:

```
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:20,0
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Invalid command operation code
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable error
```
Which repeats more than a few times. I've seen other people have this sort of problem, but I haven't been able to figure out what the proper incantation is to deal with it.


```
usbd_set_config_index:523: could not read device status: USB_ERR_SHORT_XFER
ugen1.2: <DMI> at usbus1
umass0: <MSC Bulk-Only Transfer> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0: Get Max Lun not supported (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT)
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <ST315003 41AS > Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1430799MB (2930277168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 182401C)
```
As recommended by the USB page in the FreeBSD wiki, here's the output from usbconfig

```
# usbconfig -u 1 -a 2 dump_device_desc
ugen1.2: <DMI USB2.0 Storage DMI> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x0c0b 
  idProduct = 0xb157 
  bcdDevice = 0x0000 
  iManufacturer = 0x000a  <DMI>
  iProduct = 0x000b  <DMI USB2.0 Storage >
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <2009060307BA>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

And my uname -a .

```
FreeBSD .domain.actdsltmp 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 21:11:58 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

